# Lies of Locke Lamora (2011)



## Rane Longfox (May 29, 2007)

Random imdb surfing has benefits, every now and again!

The Lies of Locke Lamora (2008)

How awesome would this be with a proper hollywood budget and backing? It's without doubt one of the best fantasy debuts of last year, if not longer!


----------



## nixie (May 29, 2007)

wooo, now that would be something


----------



## Allegra (May 29, 2007)

Wish Johny Depp plays Locke, he'll be great!


----------



## michelle18 (Jun 3, 2007)

Don't agree with you there Allegra. Johnny Depp is MUCH too beautiful to act as Locke Lamora who is described as being average in every way as if he'd been created to be intentionally overlooked. And so i think that a good actor for the part would be Gavin Rossdale who acted in constantine with Keanu. Cuz he's not brilliant looking but he isn't ugly either.
But that's just my opinion.


----------

